# Water Pump Location



## redwing98 (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone know where I can locate the water pump on an 07' FQBHS? The manual I got from the dealer is too general and isn't model specific. My first attempt at winterizing. Any tips on this particular unit are appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the 32FRLDS and mine is located behind the wall in the outside storage. Yours might be in the same location. Hope this helps.

Leon


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Based on the excessive noise that comes from my pump and not from actually seeing it, my guess is that it is located behind the shower/entertainment centre where the water heater is. Take the panel off on the bottom of the entertainment centre and you should be able to see it if that is where it is. You need that panel off anyway to get at the water heater bypass valve.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

jetjane....there is an access panel to the pump in the 31FQBHS from inside the storage compartment. Funny, my dealer also told me to remove the panel under the ent center but that would be more work and I guess, wrong. There is anotheraccess panel in the same location on the other side of the trailer to get to the back of the heater and the bypass valve.

John


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My dealer uses the access panel under the entertainment centre for the WH bypass, which is right there and handy. There is just 2 screws holding it on but you only have to remove the screw on the right side to access the bypass valve. That is what I did in the spring to de-winterize. To get to the water pump through the same entertainment centre access though, you would probably have to climb quite a ways in there and over WH too...so you would basically have be a contorsionist.








Glad to hear there is another easier way to get to the pump!


----------



## redwing98 (Oct 15, 2007)

jetjane said:


> My dealer uses the access panel under the entertainment centre for the WH bypass, which is right there and handy. There is just 2 screws holding it on but you only have to remove the screw on the right side to access the bypass valve. That is what I did in the spring to de-winterize. To get to the water pump through the same entertainment centre access though, you would probably have to climb quite a ways in there and over WH too...so you would basically have be a contorsionist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, after calling Keystone and my dealer, both which told me good luck and to keep looking, I did just that. I finally found it. Under the forward compartment behind an access panel on the passenger side. Opposite of the panel for the hot water heater. In my case it is directly under the toilet...........Thanks for the advice. Hope this saves someone else some time.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

redwing98 said:


> Well, after calling Keystone and my dealer, both which told me good luck and to keep looking, I did just that. I finally found it. Under the forward compartment behind an access panel on the passenger side. Opposite of the panel for the hot water heater. In my case it is directly under the toilet...........Thanks for the advice. Hope this saves someone else some time.


Under the toilet? I guess I still would have been searching for it because I thought John meant on the other side.







I think we are letting our dealer winterize it for us this time since we are dropping it off for warranty work anyway but it is good to know for future reference. Thanks everyone!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We usually reccomend turning on the pump and opening a faucet. The darn things are so noisy that you will easily win at "hide and seek"


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

jetjane said:


> We usually reccomend turning on the pump and opening a faucet. The darn things are so noisy that you will easily win at "hide and seek"


I swear the pump in my S.O.B. is twice as lound at was on my 28BHS. I guess I need to build a carpeted box around it like the OB had.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> We usually reccomend turning on the pump and opening a faucet. The darn things are so noisy that you will easily win at "hide and seek"


Exactly. It would take about 10 seconds to find mine using that method!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Humpty said:


> Ask them how much they charge. Down here in my 'neck of the woods', dealers get a ridiculous amout of money for something that is very easy to do.


I believe they said $40 which is fine with us.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Winterized the popup ourselves, and winterize the OB ourselves.

We figure the $$$ we save on things we can do are $$$ we can use for camping (or mods







).


----------

